# is it safe to buy from Adexmart.com



## Krish_krish (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi,

I want to buy Xperia Ray mobile. I found it cheapest on adexmart.com comparing to other online stores.

On searching net I found that Adexmart.com purchase product from Richie Street, Chennai. Which is known for Grey market. Even Adexmart.com office is also located there.


So my doubt is Adexmart selling grey market product ? Are they really cover manufacturing warranty as mentioned on their site & are genuine one ?


Please share your experience if you had with Adexmart.com

Regards,
Krishna


----------



## Sarath (Nov 17, 2011)

^I hope you have demoed the handset.

Yes adexmart is good. recently 3 people bought a Neo V from them.


----------



## damnthenet (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Krish,

You can definitely buy from Adexmart. You may have to wait for a few days (5-7) but you will get the product for sure.

I bought my Neo V there and it's good. They give completely sealed box with Sony India warranty. You don't have to worry.

However, if you are skeptic to pay huge money over internet to them, opt for COD. You will be the king till the product is deliverd


----------



## lakmen (Aug 23, 2012)

hiiiii i got a micromax modu t in adexmart portal on 14.08.2012..I amazed in the size of that phne which is just bigger than matchbox and it having amazing touch facility which i cant think before i buyed it.Initially i want to appreciate the service from adexmart team peoples for their initiative taken for my order.I called the CCE to make it as soon as poosible for my order.They really response to my words.Finally they sent the product to me which date i xpected it..Coming to the modu t it is good to use but what the drawback is batterylife ( it is standing for 3-3.5 hours only.And the camera effects is good as much it have 5MP with flash option it is excelent facility in small phone..In this snaptu is working good.truly it is WORLD"S LIGHTEST 3G PHONE ONLY


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 23, 2012)

I have bought my Canon SX130IS, Sony Ericsson LWW and a few Sanyo Eneloop batteries from Adexmart.
Their prices have been the lowest for all of these items.
They have delivered each item within a week.
Each one came with manufacturer warranty and working well till today.
They are the only ones who agree to ship to my place (a taluk headquarter) which they did by SpeedPost.
Packing was excellent and all items were received intact.
Customer care is good although Tamil accented 
-SS.


----------



## sachin99 (Aug 25, 2012)

Me too purchased a samsung mobile from adexmart some 5 months ago..They took some 20-25 days to ship d mobile(COD)..Don worry its trusted..So far no problem with the phone..Its working awesome..CC is also good..They'll answer to your queries quickly..


----------



## adubey (Sep 1, 2012)

very good service from adexmart guys.hi sir/madam.i going to briefly say the details about the product which i get it from adexmart website people.I ordered sony mix walkman it on 20th of august. which i got it on 24th through courier service.where i get it on the neat package good cover,nice cellotaped product.Its the way of packing where the product cannot be get damaged in the transit time.i am totally very very happy man while getting that package because it is my first purchase from the online shopping sites.it encouraged me to get a many products from the adexmart site.it also my first purchase of the sony mobile.in my point of view the mobile doesn’t have any minus point.the sound is clear,camera quality is much gooder than my old phone.really sony means a lot in the terms of product,quality,sound,camera,battery backup and all.it is the nicest time for me to share my views on the sony mobile phone as well as the adexmart website people.


----------



## Shadab Hasan Khan (Sep 27, 2012)

Its not safe at all ADEXMART sucks. They don't have the things they claim to have and still charge money.

Their customer care folks are clueless and dumb. I ordered a phone LG Optimus 4x on 21 Sep, these guys didn't dispatch it for 5 days saying they dont have the product and kept saying it will be dispatched next day. I asked them to give my money back but they didnt still waiting for my device.


----------



## duke123 (Sep 27, 2012)

only 5 days have passed ...this problem of delayed shipment is common for all sites...even flipkart takes 6-8 days to ship some times(personal experience)...they will definitely ship it but why didnt you order with COD???


----------



## Shadab Hasan Khan (Oct 1, 2012)

duke123 said:


> only 5 days have passed ...this problem of delayed shipment is common for all sites...even flipkart takes 6-8 days to ship some times(personal experience)...they will definitely ship it but why didnt you order with COD???



I am now suppose to get my product on 3 oct.
21 st Sept to 3 Oct .. wow what a service  !!!!! I don't think its common.

No professional site shows product as available if they dont have it. they are unprofessional.


----------



## Shadab Hasan Khan (Oct 1, 2012)

duke123 said:


> only 5 days have passed ...this problem of delayed shipment is common for all sites...even flipkart takes 6-8 days to ship some times(personal experience)...they will definitely ship it but why didnt you order with COD???



12 days !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duke123 (Oct 8, 2012)

Shadab Hasan Khan said:


> 12 days !!!!!!!!!!



did u get the phone???


----------

